# My first Loft....



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

*Swaggs Build Thread ...*

Well it has finally begun..... I have started the process of building a loft. I'll do my best to keep the pics coming and everyone updated.

I was lucky enough to find a relative who wanted an old shed out of her yard, so it FREE  Now the hard work of getting it home and fixing it up.....

First we Had to cut it in half so we could even move it. Then we carried it/ rolled it over to a waiting truck. We were just over the 8 foot legal limit, but made the ten mile trip home safe and sound.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

We got it set in its new spot. The cuts are going to get covered with new trim boards. new paint and shingles as well. But not to bad for a freebie......


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

hey very nice ! are you watching tyson on animal planet ?


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i watch it, but i like to get it recorded first so i can skip the commercials


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That's the best way to start...low cost but useful. Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I also started these nest box fronts a few days ago....


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice start. Congratulations


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job.........


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That is really nice!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Updates.... Got my Trap done and in. I decided that I wanted the ability to fly both sides of the loft, So here is what i Came up with. You can see the Hole in the Loft that will have to landing board and Settling cage on the outside. The birds will have to drop into that opening, and then drop into either the left or right side of the loft. Depending on who is flying.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Here you can see one side of the trap open. The other side can also be opened the same way. Our you can raise the trap up and free fly either side or both sides. Or close down the trap and no one can go anywhere


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Very cool idea.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job on the trap. Good way to make the most of the loft. Keep it up. Best Regards, Charlie


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

its lookin good, do u have pigeons yet?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The drop trap looks neat for sure and post more pics of the new loft too


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Got some more work done today. I think my last pics were of the double drop traps. Well i had to finish dividing the top of the loft, so i incorporated a multi - purpose cage. I figure i could use it as a sick bay when needed, or as just a holding pen for returning racers. It has a door that opens for easy entry. The open end of the double drop that you can see we are going to make a few different doorways that you can put there. One will have a Bob-trap to keep the racers in the fence part, and the other will be a solid fence for the sick bay. In the last pic you can see that this all sits on what will be the 9 breeder boxes......


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Also got the doors in. Decided to use a closet door track to save space from a swinging door. Both sides have a door.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Floor pics as well. Decided to put a fencing strip into the floor under the perches. Hopefully it will keep the loft cleaner and allow a lot of fresh air.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Also got the water holder in too. It is sized so that a water will just fit in, and allow both sides to have a drink. It sits just inside the sliding doors, right under the breeder boxes. You can sort see it in the top pic of the last post....


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Now to finish the box fronts, put the windows in (each side is going to have its own), build the perches, and make a feeder for each side, and a landing board with settling cage  the end is near........ lol


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You are doing a great job, keep it up


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> You are doing a great job, keep it up


Thanks, everyone on this site has helped more then they will know. Its pretty easy to do most things right the first time when everyone has already worked to kinks out


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Very impressive, now my brain is churning! I plan to divide my loft , that sliding door idea is the way to go.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Does my top cage/holding pen make sense?


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Got some more done today. The windows in both the breeder side and flying side. Here you can see the trap set to trap on the breeder side and its in the free fly position on the flying side. You can also see how I set up my holding pen/isolation cage at the top of my breeder rack..... What do ya think?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think I would put the sick cage on top of the breeders. If i remember right things like PMV are air born, Not sure I would take a chance.
Dave


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I don't think I would put the sick cage on top of the breeders. If i remember right things like PMV are air born, Not sure I would take a chance.
> Dave


I guess i dont really mean sick. Maybe i should say separation/isolation cage  If someone is sick they will come inside during the winter or inside the barn during the summer


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Little more done. The first pic is off all the materials cut and ready to be assembled into the box fronts. Near the bottom of the picture you can see the jig i made up to pre-drill everything perfect.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

From that material pile you get these door fronts


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

one more shot..


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

great work...


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

newtopidgeons said:


> great work...


I will second that


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow this looks cool but is that osb ????


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

TylerBro said:


> Wow this looks cool but is that osb ????


Yep, cost must be cut somewhere  But it is designed so that the fronts are completely removable from the OSB boxes. The way i plan it i can get a few years outta these boxes, then scrap them and build new ones. I has to be healthier for the birds to have brand new boxes every few years then the same ones for ten years..........


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Weekend Update.....

Got my landing board done. Here is a picture of it in the up position..


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Then from inside the loft you pull this little handle.... and the landing board goes down


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Also got some perches in and the door to the flight cage done


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow- you are really moving along. Thanks for the pics- I am in the design process ,and am getting great ideas from everybody's builds. So helpful.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking Good !! Your Birds will love thier new diggs !! Ü


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Looking Good !! Your Birds will love thier new diggs !! Ü


Thanks, yeah i'm getting pretty excited. I'm about to the point that i need to get the outside all painted and sealed up


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks really good bro!


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

You did a great job !! Love those nest fronts. You are getting close


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Moving right along, good work.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Nest fronts are great, bet you have some time in those.. Good job !! Again I say, Lucky Birds !!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Nest fronts are great, bet you have some time in those.. Good job !! Again I say, Lucky Birds !!


Thanks. Actually I think i built all the box fronts in about 2 hours. I made that little jig up and used it to drill everything


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

How long do i have to keep a pair locked into a box before they will claim it????


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to tell you my birds love those paddle perches, they love to lay up there on them.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I want to tell you my birds love those paddle perches, they love to lay up there on them.


Hey Shadybug, I hope its ok but i did sorta "borrow" your perch idea. I made them removable just like yours  Great Idea by the way and thanks for making such a great post about your loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Not a problem, I love it when anyone uses my ideas, thats a compliment to me. I see you have a lot of cool ideas yourself. Cool loft.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you guys think i need to cut vents into the sides of my loft? Or with the floor vents and the roof vents is that enough?? The windows also can be opened?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the wire on the floor would be more than enough venting for the bottom, just make sure something is open all the time at the top. I think your good.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

very very nice work on the nest box.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

swagg said:


> How long do i have to keep a pair locked into a box before they will claim it????


Mine does it around 2-3 days.


----------

